

Google Core Reporting API - Ken vs. Ryu Easter Egg - jqueryin
https://developers.google.com/analytics/resources/articles/gdataCommonQueries

======
jqueryin
Scroll to the bottom for a fictional example of API usage pitting Ken vs. Ryu.

Good sense of humor.

